# Rebatching 1st time



## wilderness1star (Feb 20, 2013)

I need to rebatch a crumbly batch of pine colada( CP).I actually crumbled with my hands into a stainless pot(don't have a crockpot I want to put soap in). Going to try the oven method. It's 5 lbs. 
18 oz olive oil
17     canola
11     coconut oil
8      palm
6     sweet almond
22 oz goats milk
What to I need to add for moisture? more milk? more oil? how much?
This is my first time and I'm a little anxious. When I first made the soap and poured it into the mold, there was oil everywhere. I wiped up a lot and then left it to harden in the mold,48 hrs later I cut it and it has cured for 5 weeks. I'm pretty sure that the coconut I mention in my 1st post will have to be rebatched as well.
Can anyone help me through this process


----------



## hoegarden (Feb 20, 2013)

you can add any form of liquid that you think useful. I rebatch my soaps with yogurt and milk, strawberry puree. you can even use whipping cream. but i use the double boil method. i won't recommend too much liquid in rebatching because it will cause the soap to take longer time to solidify.

Perhaps you can add 2-3 tablespoon of the liquid and put your soap in the oven for 5 min to see how the soap melting before deciding to add more liquid?


----------



## wilderness1star (Feb 20, 2013)

*Thank you*

I sure appreciate the help


----------



## wilderness1star (Feb 20, 2013)

Wanted to ask as well? Why do you think the cp soap was crumbly?


----------



## hoegarden (Feb 20, 2013)

wilderness1star said:


> Wanted to ask as well? Why do you think the cp soap was crumbly?



Not sure on this either as I can't really tell from your soap formula. Your coconut oil was at 18%, it shouldn't give you a crumbly soap. 

Did you run your formula on soapcalc before doing? Did you do any superfatting for the soap?

During the mixing process, how far did you trace it? you used a lot of soft oils, it will take quite a while to trace too.

I notice that you are using milk as the liquid, did you keep track of the temperature during the making process?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 20, 2013)

I personally like the crock pot method, but do not go crazy on added liquid, it DOES take forever to dry! If your soap was lye heavy, then you would want to put more oil into it when you rebatch.


----------



## wilderness1star (Feb 24, 2013)

*rebatching still soft*

I rebatched in the oven 3 hrs added 2 T distilled water.
Still soft and looks like it will still be crumbly. Oh dear ! Need help. Have not had this happen in 30+ batches Thought my recipe was working well.


----------

